# Amplificador  con  AN17850A + PCB



## fausto garcia (Ene 1, 2011)

Saludos compañeros 

Encontre este integrado por casualidad  y cheque su hoja de datos la cual se hizo muy 
interesante,  por los pocos componentes que necesita, es barato y facil de conseguir en mi 
localidad y como andaba en busca de un ampli pequeño para el sub de mi pc, decidi hacerle 
un pcb con el pcbwizard, el cual por cierto no domino muy bien, aqui  se los dejo para que lo 
chequen y me den su opinion.

En los proximos  dias  les cuento como me fue 

Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## Wasmosy (Ene 2, 2011)

Pues si dice tenes ese THD tan bajo pinta bien, nos cuentas como te fue, lo que me pareció raro en el datasheet decía

Ta: 75º with infinite heatskin ....

Te recomiendo disipar bien el calor de los IC , o sino el THD y la potencia se te van a la basura.

Saludos...


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 2, 2011)

Saludos compañeros.

Estoy terminando de hacer la placa, realmente espero que funcione bien en cuanto al sonido 
pues la hoja de datos dice 70w sobre 6 omhs con 10% de THD,  espero que pueda darme 
unos 30w en 4 omhs con un THD mas aceptable.

Por el calor no me preocupo porque pienso ponerle un disipador generoso que acabo de conseguir de un STK.

Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 3, 2011)

Saludos compañeros.

En este mensaje les dejo el circuito de este amplificador en el pcb wizard les aclaro que no 
soy experto en este programa, de cualquier forma chequenlo y si pueden  denme su opinion
saludos.    

  Feliz Año 2011


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 11, 2011)

Saludos compañeros.

Apenas si puedo creer de mi nuevo record, 2 integrados completamente destruidos de lo cual hasta ahora no tengo ni idea de lo que sucedio.    Sucede que el primer integrado ya lo tenia desde un par de meses lo cual fue expuesto a caidas, pines doblados y todo tipo de pequeños accidentes lo cual, cuando  lo  solde a la placa tenia mis dudas de su integridad lo probe con 16v (la mitad de lo que soporta, que  son 30v) y tan pronto encendi la fuente,  un ruidito, caracteristico, del silicio cocinandose y entonces pude ver como su pequeña "alma" escapaba (en realidad fue el caracteristico humo blanco). Un poco decepcionado empece a revisar la placa con el datasheet en mano y por mas que busque no encontre falla aparente, lo cual pense que  debia ser porque el integrado se daño de ir de un lado a otro y alguna que otra caida.

Compre otro integrado y antes de colocarlo  revise el datasheet  con mas calma y medi cuenta que al final tenia 4 notas  que decian  "Precaution for use" y la nota 4 advertia que para no dañar el circuito integrado durante las pruebas  era inpòrtante colocar  primero la funcion mute activada osea a tierra.  Asi lo hice pero  el resultado fue el mismo  

Por ahora las pruebas las voy a dejar  porque  el auto requiere servicio y se lleva sus buenos pesos mas adelante me pongo a traducir el datasheet  para ver si no omiti algo  porque  2 integrados  seguidos  en una placa  que parecia muy sencilla  como  que si te pega en el orgullo y mas si tu esposa te esta mirando y te dice toda histerica ""ten cuidado , desconectalo, desconectalo""  y todavia te pregunta  ¿si  lo  limpias,  todavia  funciona?.

Les dejo algunas fotos de la tragedia.  Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 11, 2011)

Esos chips parecen COMPLETAMENTE FALSOS...


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 11, 2011)

Le pusiste el disipador antes de probarlo?
Saludos

Por lo que veo de tu comentario anterior si. jaja


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 11, 2011)

saludos compañeros. 

Si lo que dice el compañero Ezavalla es cierto este seria mi primer contacto con circuitos  falsos, es raro, porque en la tienda donde siempre compro nunca habia tenido ese problema
creo que voy a tener que reclamar, :enfadado:  tal vez corra con suerte y me reembolsen mi dinero o  por lo menos me cambien por otra cosa ya que soy cliente frecuente de esa tienda. Lo que dices voldemot  si le puse disipador y fue uno bastante grande  claro para este circuito,
pero en fin tal vez despues compre los integrados en otra tienda porque el datasheet  si me 
"movio el tapete". 

Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 12, 2011)

Si no tenes suerte nuevamente, te recomendaria que armes otro ampli de los que hay publicados en el foro. por ej, TDA `s 2030/40/50 en la configuracion simple o bridge que mas te convenga de acuerdo a tu trafo, porque la verdad que estos amplis chicos son muy buenos, hasta con integrados truchos.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2011)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Si lo que dice el compañero Ezavalla es cierto este seria mi primer contacto con circuitos  falsos, es raro, porque en la tienda donde siempre compro nunca habia tenido ese problema


Por eso dije *parece *. La adhesión de los bordes del encapuslado plástico al metal no se vé muy bonito...pero puede ser por haberse hervido el chip. Y mirándolo con detalle, el agujero izquierdo del metal es ovalado, tal cual el datasheet...así que no sé que tan falso puede ser...

El datasheet no dice mucho, solo que MUTE y STBY se deben desactivar a *5 Volts*....y vos a cuanto lo has puesto? (en esta parte es medio ambiguo, pero como se supone que lo tiene que manejar un microprocesador, no es descabellado que sean solo 5V)


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 13, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El datasheet no dice mucho, solo que MUTE y STBY se deben desactivar a *5 Volts*....y vos a cuanto lo has puesto? (en esta parte es medio ambiguo, pero como se supone que lo tiene que manejar un microprocesador, no es descabellado que sean solo 5V)



Cuando hice la prueba la primera vez  deje sin conexion  el mute y el standby, pues pense en conectarlos uno por uno a los 5v del  lm7805  o  a tierra, mas o menos como pasa con el 
tda7294 en el cual estas terminales pueden estar desconectadas y no pasa nada.  Pero como se  quemo  el integrado y despues de analizar el datasheet  encontre lo que dices,   que puede  que este pensado  para  usarse con logica de microprocesador (generalmente 5v)
la segunda vez  le  coloque  unos  transistores  pnp (bc558) los cuales lo mantenian a tierra  en estado "mute on"  y  "standby on" al ser activados los transistores  le proporcionarian  los 
5v  para cambiarlo a "mute of"  y  "standby of"  pero,  todo fue un supuesto  porque  se quemo tan rapido el C I  que ni me dio tiempo  de activar los transistores, pues se quemo al instante, y como dije la fuente fue  de  16v y supuestamente soporta 33v. 

Realmente  las especificaciones  del  AN17850A  en la hoja de datos  se  ven  tentadoras
por la sencillez  y  por la  potencia  que dice dar,  solo  que  ahora no se ve  taaaan   sencillo
como en el datasheet. En unos dias  lo voy a intentar  otra vez  a ver  que  pasa. 

Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------

